# Mavs Get More Depth!



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

tariq abdul wahad is finally playing. Gives us more depth and he's a solid scorer and a good defender


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> tariq abdul wahad is finally playing. Gives us more depth and he's a solid scorer and a good defender


In some cases, he'll be a nice back-up for either the SF or SG position, but I'm not overly pleased with his game. Many times some analysts will call someone a "good defender" - only because they cannot hit the broad side of a barn!

To me, he is a nice back up and then - only in certain circumstances, and nothing more.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

He will be a very good back up for Fin, hes going to be an awesome player once he gets back in his game. He would make a good contribution so when Fin is there to play, he doesnt have to choke, theres always Tariq! Same thing for Nash and NVE.:yes:


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

i guess. if he plays at the college level of his game he will be awesome. plus in denver, he averaged double figures so we cannot say he sucks so much


----------



## Lakers6010 (Mar 18, 2003)

He is so overpayed!!!!!!


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

what'd I tell yall about tariq?! LOL HE'S BEEN PUTTING up like 10 points 5 boards and 2 steals since finley has been out. He's a heck of a defensive stopper too.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> what'd I tell yall about tariq?! LOL HE'S BEEN PUTTING up like 10 points 5 boards and 2 steals since finley has been out. He's a heck of a defensive stopper too.


I always was a fan of his defense, but never and I remind never a fan of his offensive capabilities. I alwasy felt that whatever he contributed on the offensive side of the ball, whichever team he plays for should be happy


----------

